

Are the iPhone and iPad touchscreen interfaces usable and accessible enough? - webdragon
http://webdragon.com.au/main-site/welcome/are-the-iphone-and-ipad-touchscreen-interfaces-usable-and-accessible-enough

======
superdavid
As a fully sighted user, I struggle with the buttons on touch screens. When
once texting while walking was so easy, with an iPhone you have to stop and
look at what you're doing.

